# M&P 340 With CT 405



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

One of my favorite EDC.

S&W M&P 340 with Crimson Tace grips, in a Mika Roundcut Pocket Holster. XS Standard Tritium Night Sights. 
13.3 ounces DLC finish and .357 capable. Bianchi Speedstrip with Speer GDSB 135 grain plus P in a 2X2 split for fast reload.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

That is ssseeeexxxxyyyyy


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

love that gun! have drooled over it several times! Just cant afford it lol


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Everyone should have a revolver. That is a nice one.


----------

